# Creating a Plan "B"



## Lola (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello All,

I was asked by the "BIG BOSS" to create a plan "B" for my student workers, in the event gear goes wrong. We maintain several spaces and have non-stop events all year round. Literally back to, back events; so matter how hard you try to plan, there is always something. all the spaces are equipped with rep. everything. We are ready to go. But things happen and these students are not technical students at all. I have the students who want to sing and become lawyers and doctors. I have not a lot of time to train, but I squeeze it in. So any suggestions on "what if's"? I'm stuck because how do you explain complicated lighting control dimming systems, and light boards to students who have no idea what they are looking at? They do know to do pre-checks, but sometimes at the last moment something happens. How does one create a document to help ease the "BIG BOSS" who also has no technical background? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Les (Aug 9, 2014)

Troubleshooting skills are born from familiarity. Not sure how far you can get with a 'cheat sheet'. Then there are always safety precautions and rules when you go digging under the hood, if it comes to that. I'm curious to see the responses.

My knee-jerk reaction is that it's unreasonable to expect good trouble-shooting from people who don't really understand how/why the system works. There's just no substitute for practical knowledge AND experience.


----------



## Lola (Aug 9, 2014)

Les,

It's very difficult to express that. There is such a barrage of problems that may not go off "well" but it happened. There is about 15 minutes before each set up. In one of our spaces we have a Creston system. I don't know if you are familiar with it, but it controls the projector, and screen. When one needs to use it, you go to the "pocket" and plug in your device I.e. Lap top for power point. The Creston system basically powers on the projector, flys in the screen etc... We have the ION console with pre recorded 
Looks on the subs and they are labeled. Audio
Console at the FOH complete with labels and ready to go IPod cable! 
We are ready, but things go wrong. Usually the projector. It could work at the top of the show and then suddenly during the show it doesn't work. These shows are usually one offs. We have about 10 mins to set up. So how do I go about plan "B"? The types of "what ifs" are:

1.the lights don't work.

2. The projector doesn't work.

...... This is where we are going with this. Very typical things that go on with one offs.

Thank you much for any input!



Les said:


> Troubleshooting skills are born from familiarity. Not sure how far you can get with a 'cheat sheet'. Then there always safety precautions and rules when you go digging under the hood, if it comes to that. I'm curious to see the responses.
> 
> My knee-jerk reaction is that it's unreasonable to expect good trouble-shooting from people who don't really understand how/why the system works. There's just no substitute for practical knowledge AND experience.




Les said:


> Troubleshooting skills are born from familiarity. Not sure how far you can get with a 'cheat sheet'. Then there always safety precautions and rules when you go digging under the hood, if it comes to that. I'm curious to see the responses.
> 
> My knee-jerk reaction is that it's unreasonable to expect good trouble-shooting from people who don't really understand how/why the system works. There's just no substitute for practical knowledge AND experience.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 9, 2014)

I think les's point is that it's tough to come up with that cheat sheet plan. So many different things could happen. there are so many variables and potential outcomes. Teaching said students the process of how to troubleshoot a situation and eliminate possibilities is probably the better option. 

Of course there are some cut and dry things that you could say if A do B to fix. 
Your projector not coming on could go, is it on, does it have power, is the computer feeding it on, is it getting a signal, if it is, why isn't it working. That's 4 things just in a quick example. The more time people have with the equipment you're using, the better they know the systems and how to fix a problem. Between shows or load ins, set up your stuff in a room a dozen times and they'll start to have that familiarity.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 9, 2014)

It is hard to make a play book for every possible event. The only way you could do it is to document every possible outcome as they arise. This takes time and maybe never end. If you are lucky eventually you will have something documented for ever possible outcome within reason. 

I wouldn't say it is an unreasonable request but more of something that is not going to happen over night as you have no idea what is going to happen or how to fix it until said event happens.

I would stock yourself with student workers who are competent and have common sense. The ones who ask questions and want to understand why and how it works will do better then those just looking to get some quick cash for going out and partying.


----------



## littleowl (Aug 10, 2014)

I would just start with a list of things that you can think of at the top of your head, day by day realize that other things might happen as well, and with this group of people, if there is anything that you can think of that they might not get, explain it to them. And for this to be the first list of many for all the students to come afterwards, and that over time you will come up with a great list of troubleshooting for students. A lot of work but if it's feasible to come up with a list for future students, hopefully it will work out for you in the long run. Sorry that I don't have any more detailed ideas than that but just starting a troubleshooting list of things and over time re-editing it will hopefully help with things.


----------



## Les (Aug 10, 2014)

Trust me, I understand your plight (and I apologize for my rushed "via mobile" responses). . I would probably just make a cheat sheet of the simple things, honestly. To delve deeper, I feel like the students/users need a better understanding of WHY they are doing what they're doing. 

Making a simple checklist of "Confirm that 'X' is enabled and 'Y' is plugged in" is probably the best compromise for less experienced/interested users. For inquiring minds, you could always provide more hands-on training and/or user manuals. In the end, more interest = more learning.


----------



## Lola (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you all very much! I think I have some good ideas now. I'll be sure to post the idea here.


----------



## JChenault (Aug 10, 2014)

I would suggest that you attempt to reframe the question from "make plan B" to "here is how, over time, we will make a palm B". 

So instead of trying for a comprehensive document, put together a plan that when something goes wrong, you will take the time to review what went wrong, and determine what to do to make sure that either that thing does not go wrong again, or that a recovery procedure is captured and shared with your students.

Now this takes resources from your Boss as well as your time, but it will likely give the best long term result


----------

